# Deepcool Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen.



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

Hilfe,

gerade hat sich meine Nagelneue Deepcool Captain 280 Wasserkühlung in meinem New Ark 90 AiO Combo Gehäuse verabschiedet. Mitten bei Spielen hör ich auf einmal ein Seltsames Plätschern. Hab instand den Stecker gezogen noch bevor das System von selbst ausgeschaltet hat. Anscheinend hat sich der Schlauch von der Pumpeneinheit gelöst, Ist ne Riesen Sauerei im Case,

Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Wie teste ich jetzt was einen Schaden davongetragen hat? (Ist die Flüssigkeit überhaupt leitend?)

Inwieweit haftet der Händler für eventuelle
Schäden an weiteren Komponenten?

Wieso passiert sowas immer mir? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finallin (30. Januar 2021)

Ganz einfach, RMA. 
Was willst Du sonst tun?!


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

Finallin schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, RMA.
> Was willst Du sonst tun?!


Ja schon klar, aber was mach ich jetzt mit den Komponenten? Trocknen? Wie? Und meine anderen Fragen, wer haftet bei sowas?


----------



## Atma (30. Januar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Wie teste ich jetzt was einen Schaden davongetragen hat?


Ganz einfach: Die Hardware sorgfältig trocknen, wieder zusammenbauen und schauen ob der PC startet.



Thetiga schrieb:


> (Ist die Flüssigkeit überhaupt leitend?)


Das Wasser ist beim Auslaufen in Kontakt mit Staub und anderen Verunreinigungen gekommen, daher: ja.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. Januar 2021)

Mach Stecker Netzteil raus,Achtung da kann immer noch Reststrom in PSU bzw.Board haben.Auch die Knopfzelle(Batterie würde ich entfernen) und alles größere sichtbare Wasseransammlung mit Küchenpapier vorsichtig wegtupfen(nicht direkt am Board sondern was am Gehäuse ist).Dann würde das Gehäuse so hinstellen das das Board Kopfüber steht und alle Wasser abtropfen kann,Handtuch oder sowas darunter stellen und trocknen lassen.Aber vorher würde ich noch einige Bilder machen,als beweiss falls ein schaden entstanden sein sollte.Pass auf das vom gelekten Wasser(kühler)schlauch auch nichts mehr raus kommt.


----------



## pedi (30. Januar 2021)

wie siehts da mit produkthaftung aus? (sofern kein fehler des TE vorliegt)
wenn alles noch ok ist, bei noctua umsehen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Im Allgemeinen kann nur der Hersteller darauf eine Antwort geben.
Zudem könnte weiteres in deren AGB dabei stehen.

Destilliertes Wasser wird zwar nachgesagt, das es nicht leitend ist, aber sobald solch ein Kreislauf in Betrieb genommen wird nimmt es Stoffe aus dem Material der Wasserkühlung auf und wird wieder leitend. Zwar nicht so stark wie Leitungswasser, aber um Hardware Schaden zu nehmen, kann es ausreichen.

Du kannst jetzt nur alles sorgfältig trocken und auch mit einem Haarföhn gut hereingehen um noch besser alles trocken zu bekommen.
Sollte was in die Grafikkarte gelaufen sein bitte auch die Grafikkarte zerlegen. Auch an M.2 SSDs denken und sie zum trocken ausbauen. Denn Wasser kann sich in Ritzen und Spalten sehr lange halten und bereits Tropfen die zurückbleiben könnten ein Schaden hervorrufen.

Ist der Rechner alleine ausgegangen oder konntest du noch rechtzeitig alles aus machen? Denn Hardware was nass wird nimmt nur dann Schaden, wenn Spannung anliegt.


----------



## flx23 (30. Januar 2021)

Statt Föhn würde ich es lieber die Platinen für ein paar stunden bei 50 grad in den vorgeheizten Ofen legen. Am besten mit Umluft.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

^^Jo

Ich habe so einige Erfahrung mit nasser Hardware und der Fön ist eine ganz schlechte Idee.
der verdrängt die Feuchtigkeit nur in den Ritzen und trocknet nicht komplett/ungleichmäßig.

Hardware auseinanderbauen .......und erst mal* abduschen *
Danach auf Backpapier 45min 90°
Abkühlen lassen und wieder zusammen bauen

Das abduschen und backen mache ich grundsätzlich wenn etwas nass geworden ist denn nur so weiß ich das zum einen nichts mehr auf dem Board ist und zum anderen das es komplett trocken ist.

Wenn du schmerzfrei bist
Hardware abfotografieren um die Positionen der Aufkleber zu dokumentieren
Diese alle mit einem Fön ablösen und auf eine Folie kleben
Und ab mir der Hardware in die Spülmaschine (Kurzprogramm reicht )
trocknen wie gehabt
Danach Kleber wieder setzten man will die Garantie ja nicht verlieren.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Januar 2021)

Hört mit so einem Unsinn auf. Nix an der Hardware machen.

Dokumentieren, fotografieren, Zeugen hinzu ziehen.

An Deepcool wenden. Die sind dafür verantwortlich und werden alles weitere für dich klären.






						DEEPCOOL-Garantieleistungs-Richtlinie DEEPCOOL Garantie
					

Garantie - DEEPCOOL is dedicated to provide the best Laptop Cooler,CPU coolers, Computer Chassis and PC Power Supply.




					www.deepcool.com
				




Bei z.B. Corsair ist es so, dass du die Hardware komplett ersetzt bekommst.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

^^Ab und zu mal mit Garantie Leistungen zu tun ?



> Unsachgemäße Bedienung, einschließlich nicht nach den mitgelieferten Anweisungen erfolgte Verwendung



Das ist hier ist der Killer in dieser 
Damit kann prinzipiell alles abgelehnt werden
Was IdR auch so nach Überprüfung gemacht wird

Ist so ähnlich wie bei  Asus die alles ablehnen sobald sich nur ein hauch eines Kratzers auf dem Board befindet und sich auf mechanische Beschädigungen berufen

Aber testen kann man es ja ....die Zeit hätte ich nicht deshalb trockne ich lieber gleich


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten, Deepcool ist nicht Corsair. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das die da irgendwas ersetzen würden. Wäre mein Ansprechpartner nicht sowieso erst mein Händler? Da habe ich schon ehr Hoffnung dass er mir Weiterhelfen würde.


----------



## Sverre (30. Januar 2021)

evtl. auch der Hausratversicherung melden.

Abgesehen davon, nie trocknen.
Datenrettung und nassgewordene Komponenten ersetzen.
Oder im Notfall  (auf eigene Gefahr) wie True Monkey richtig beschrieben hat, erst waschen.

Ich zerlege dann immer alles, Batterie raus, MB Kühler ab, WLP runter (ersetzen).
Ins Ultraschallbad, Abwaschen und dann erst trocknen.
............................
Darum nicht trocknen lassen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mS1Vyv5HUcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sonder waschen und prüfen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-ywn6cKvnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

^^Hat der den Rechner gebastelt ?
Dann ist er in der Verantwortung bzw er sollte das Prob lösen.

Vllt hast du ja einen guten Händler und er kann dir weiterhelfen bzw hat die Zeit dafür.
Denn das ist das was momentan knapp ist wenn sich die ganze Welt zuhause aufhält und alle gleichzeitig einfällt das ihr Drucker oder sonstiger Mist nicht funzt und gerichtet werden muss


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Hat der den Rechner gebastelt ?
> Dann ist er in der Verantwortung bzw er sollte das Prob lösen.
> 
> Vllt hast du ja einen guten Händler und er kann dir weiterhelfen bzw hat die Zeit dafür.
> Denn das ist das was momentan knapp ist wenn sich die ganze Welt zuhause aufhält und alle gleichzeitig einfällt das ihr Drucker oder sonstiger Mist nicht funzt und gerichtet werden muss


Nein es ist mein PC mit Komponenten von x verschiedenen Händlern. Allerdings von Gesetzestexten die ich bis jetzt überflogen habe ist der Händler durchaus für Mangelfolgeschäden in der Verantwortung. (Das tut mir leid für den Händler aber naja)  Das man auf Unsachgemäße Bedienung Pocht , wenn ein poröser Schlauch gerissen ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Das ganze ist ziemlich eindeutig ein Materialfehler, ob das jetzt meine 7 Jährige Cousine zusammengeschraubt hätte oder ein Team von IT Experten, sollte keinen unterschied machen.


----------



## c1i (30. Januar 2021)

Dann ist es jetzt wichtig, diesen Materialfehler eindeutig und nachweisbar zu dokumentieren. Fotos, Zeugen, etc. Und zwar bevor da irgendwas auseinandergebaut wird. Je nach Haltung des Verantwortlichen (Händler, Hersteller), wird das wichtig sein.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

> gerade hat sich meine *Nagelneue* Deepcool Captain 280 Wasserkühlung


poröser Schlauch  ?
eher Abgeknickt und geplatzt ist die Antwort darauf die du erhalten wirst ....ergo falsch eingebaut
Und um einen Rechtsstreit deshalb anfangen braucht man schon eine ganz kleinkarierte Hose

Nur so als bsp
Ich habe sehr oft mit Garantie Abwicklung zu tun

Zum anderen beruft man sich zur Zeit einfach auf Überlastung/Personalmangel/Homeoffice etc
Corona entschuldigt gerade alles und jeden und alle treiben was sie wollen.

Und wenn keiner Schuld ist dann zum Schluss Hermes oder bestenfalls der Nachbar der das Paket angenommen hatte.

Und selbst falls ...aber auch nur falls einer überhaupt darauf reagiert .......dann dauert es so lange das man in der Zeit einen Spross zeugen sollte damit wenigstens einer in ferner Zukunft was davon hat


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Schläuche für AM4 zu kurz sind, und dadurch zu viel last auf dem Schlauch liegt, dann hätte man das ganze nicht für AM4 anbieten sollen. Ich bin mir jedenfalls keinem Fehler beim Einbau bewusst und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sowas mit einer vernünftigen Markenwasserkühlung passiert wäre.

Naja vielleicht haben ja doch die Komponenten überlebt, die Frage ist nur wie stell ich das sicher Fest. Wenn ich jetzt alles 1e Woche Austrocknen lasse und danach alles wieder anschließe, kann ich dann vielleicht etwas, was vielleicht überlebt hätte schädigen? Es ist relativ viel auf die  geschlossene Netzteilrückseite gelandet, aber auch an den Steckverbindungen am Netzteil, da die Grafikkarte Quer verbaut wurde, scheint sie kaum was abbekommen zu haben, Das Mainboard scheint am Chipsatz recht viel abbekommen zu haben.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

Ich bräuchte maximal drei Stunden um deine Hardware zu zerlegen waschen und zu trocknen 

Außer dem NT ....da lass auch ich die Finger von bzw abwischen und testen durch brücken. 
Aber wenn es abgesoffen ist dann würde ich noch nicht mal mehr das testen sondern es gleich entsorgen 

Heute Abend könntest du schon wissen ob noch alles funzt sofern das NT läuft und du noch einen andern Kühler hast.


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

Leider habe ich zuvor weder Hardware zerlegt geschweige denn gewaschen. Da mach ich sicher mehr Kaputt als ich Retten kann.  Außerdem habe ich auch keinen Stock Kühler mehr. Ich stell das ganze mal in die nähe der Heizung und warte mal ab was mein Händler sagt. Die gezeigten Schäden im Video von Sverre beziehen sich ja auf normales Wasser, das ist sicher auch nochmal was anderes als nicht mehr perfektes destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## Sverre (30. Januar 2021)

Das ist ein Totalschaden fertig, alles andere ist dummer gefährlicher Pfusch!

Wenn du nach einer Woche "trocknen" dafür sorgst das sich ein Kurzschluss, durch die angetrockneten Salze/Dreck, entsteht/ bildet.
Wunder dich dann bitte nicht, wenn Wohnung abbrennt.

Sieht dann so aus z.B.





						Artikel-Archiv | c't 4/2015, Seite 30 | Heise Magazine
					






					www.heise.de
				




NT sofort entsorgen.
Laufwerke -> Datensicherung

Rest waschen, WLPs ersetzen und unterm Mikroskop nach Ablagerungen / Schadstellen absuchen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2021)

^^das wäre aber das worst case 

Wahrscheinlich reicht ..zerlegen kurz unterm Hahn abwaschen und dann im Ofen trocknen 
Und das ist einfacher als die meisten hier glauben 

Während ich das hier tippe läuft gerade bei mir in der Werkstatt ein 5900x auf einem x 570 bei -60°

Und genau das was ich hier beschreibe bin ich nachher sowieso wieder gezwungen  zu tun da meine Hardware danach so aussieht ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Sverre schrieb:


> Das ist ein Totalschaden fertig, alles andere ist dummer gefährlicher Pfusch!


Nicht böse gemeint, aber zeige uns bitte mal Wassergekühlte Systeme von dir wo wir mal deine Kenntnisse in diesem Bereich begutachten können. Schätze deine Beiträge sehr, wenn es sich um Übertakten von Prozessoren und Arbeitsspeicher geht, weil du dich in diesem Bereich sehr gut auskennst.

Wer sich selbst eine Wasserkühlung aufbaut, dem kann bei solch einem Umbau immer Wasser auslaufen und solange keine Spannung anliegt, ist alles halb so wild. Ich kenne auch Systeme dessen Wasser während des Betriebs ausgelaufen ist und die dann mit etwas Glück wieder liefen. Klar die Chancen dazu stehen nicht so hoch, weil Spannung anlag.

Das Kühlwasser besteht aus destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz und die Rückstände dazu sind nicht so schlimm. Klar wenn Hardware gespült und getrocknet wird ist es immer besser, um alle Rückstände zu beseitigen. Natürlich ist der Backofen auch die beste Lösung, weil ein paar Stunden bei 50 °C kann alles sehr gut trocknen lassen. Habe es aber schon öfters nur mit einem Haarföhn gemacht, wenn es sich nur um ein paar Tropfen gehandelt hat und geht genauso gut. Nur muss man schon einige Zeit damit warme Luft ins Gehäuse blasen und es ist auch nicht so effektiv wie der Backofen.

Mir ist letztes Jahr beim Befüllen meines neuen Loops nach einem Umbau ein Hardtube an meiner vertikal verbauten Grafikkarte abgesprungen. Die Pumpe lief bezüglich des Befüllens und Entlüften mit 100 % Leistung. Die Pumpe hat daher bis zu 150 l/h gefördert und da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht direkt vor dem Rechner gestand habe ist von den 1,5 Liter was bereits im Loop befüllt war fast alles ausgelaufen. Mein Glück war, dass das Wasser zum Größen Teil gegen den Wasserkühler abgeprallt ist und direkt aus dem Rechner herausgelaufen ist. Den Rechner auf die Frontseite gelegt hat kein Wasser ergeben was irgendwo herausgelaufen ist. Es sind nur wesentlich kleinere Tropfen im Rechner verteilt gewesen.

Um nicht alles ausbauen zu müssen habe ich die Methode mit dem Haarföhn angewendet und Abends einige Stunden immer wieder damit warme Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen. Ohne den Rechner einzuschalten habe ich dann den Rechner über Nacht stehen lassen und am nächsten Morgen bin ich nochmals mit dem Haarföhn dran gegangen. In meinem Fall ist auch nur destilliertes Wasser mit Zusatz als Fertiggemisch befüllt.

Natürlich stand mein System nicht unter Spannung, weil beim befüllen und entlüften mittels externes Netzteil nur die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgt wird. Zudem Zeitpunkt befand sich noch nicht mal das Netzteil verbaut. Das Ganze ist letzten Februar passiert und mein Rechner läuft seither immer noch problemlos.



Thetiga schrieb:


> Wäre mein Ansprechpartner nicht sowieso erst mein Händler? Da habe ich schon ehr Hoffnung dass er mir Weiterhelfen würde.


Bezüglich der Herstellergarantie ja.



Thetiga schrieb:


> Allerdings von Gesetzestexten die ich bis jetzt überflogen habe ist der Händler durchaus für Mangelfolgeschäden in der Verantwortung.


Dein Händler verkauft nur die Produkte und steht mit  seiner Gewährleistung nur was die Funktion mit Lieferung anbelangt in der Verantwortung. Der Rest ist Sache des Herstellers. Wieso solle er für ein Produkt gerade stehen, was er nicht selbst hergestellt hat?!



c1i schrieb:


> Dann ist es jetzt wichtig, diesen Materialfehler eindeutig und nachweisbar zu dokumentieren. Fotos, Zeugen, etc. Und zwar bevor da irgendwas auseinandergebaut wird.


Solle man machen, aber vor Gericht zählt nur ein technischer Gutachten und solch ein Gutachten wird wohl die Kosten des gesamten Rechners übersteigen. Am Ende sind wir hier nur am Spekulieren, letztendlich kann hier nur der Hersteller was unternehmen und konkrete Auskunft dazu geben. Der Händler kann hier ggf. als Mittelsmann dazwischen helfen.


----------



## Sverre (30. Januar 2021)

@IICARUS 
..hm Erfahrung hab ich über 35Jahre, angefangen im Fachbereich Physik sowas noch selber zu basteln.
Nun laufen 3 Moras bei uns.

Mein letztes Mb was ich geschrottet habe, war ein ASUS Sabertooth.
Das hatte sich bei einer Party Corona eingefangen und lief noch ca. 2 Jahre.
Nach dem zerlegen zeigte sich das es langsam an Lötstellen duchkorrodiert war.

Ich hab ja Verständnis dafür das man sich das schön redet. Ist ärgerlich keine Frage.

Halte doch einfach mal ein Leitfähigkeitsmessgerät in die destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz Lösung.
1:10 G48 / dest. Wasser hat über 2000 Mikrosiemens (mein Labormessgerät geht leider nur bis 2000).


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Sverre schrieb:


> ..hm Erfahrung hab ich über 35Jahre, angefangen im Fachbereich Physik sowas noch selber zu basteln.
> Nun laufen 3 Moras bei uns.


Ja, ist aber dennoch etwas übertrieben, was du schreibst. Klar nimmt Hardware was unter Spannung liegt schaden, aber letztendlich muss man sich damit beschäftigen oder die Finger von Wasser ganz lassen. Das Risiko sollte daher jeden der Wasser zum kühlen nutzt bewusst sein. Witzig wird es, wenn manche Leute von einer custom Wasserkühlung dann von einem offenem System sprechen, obwohl eine AIO nichts anderes ist. Zumindest was das Grundprinzip anbelangt.


----------



## Sverre (30. Januar 2021)

Darum geht es doch:
"Leider habe ich zuvor weder Hardware zerlegt geschweige denn gewaschen. Da mach ich sicher mehr Kaputt als ich Retten kann."

Ist eine Hausratversicherung vorhanden / dekt den Schade ab ?
Was sagt der Hersteller / Verkäufer (Produkthaftung / aus PR gründen) ?

Die werden sicher nicht sagen, eine Woche trocknen reicht, weil sie dann Haftbar gemacht werden können, warum wohl ?

Sollte er keine Ansprüche gelten machen können, ok.
Dann auf jedenfall NT (hat viel abbekommen) tauschen.
Den Rest waschen mit Isoprop.bädern die Anhaftungen lösen und ausblasen.
Testaufbau machen und beobachten / Hausratversicherung abschließen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt auch, solange kein Kontakt mit Hersteller oder Händler besteht sollte hier nichts unternommen werden.


----------



## funky (30. Januar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Wenn die Schläuche für AM4 zu kurz sind, und dadurch zu viel last auf dem Schlauch liegt..



Wie ist das gemeint? Waren die auf Zug montiert?


----------



## Thetiga (30. Januar 2021)

funky schrieb:


> Wie ist das gemeint? Waren die auf Zug montiert?


Eigentlich nicht wirklich, Schlauch hatte eigentlich noch genug Spielraum,


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Wobei die Frage ist wo die AIO undicht geworden ist? Hatte es überhaupt was mit den Schläuchen was zu tun oder ist der Kühler aufgeplatzt.


----------



## funky (30. Januar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat sich der Schlauch von der Pumpeneinheit gelöst


So hatte ich das verstanden, in Verbindung mit dem 2. Bild.
Natürlich sollte sich ein Schlauch auch nicht bei leichtem Zug lösen, aber vorstellbar wäre es, weil eine Pumpe ja auch vibriert und Material zudem arbeitet. Und wenn da der Schlauch nicht gut anklemmt, könnte er sich allmählich lockern.
Das kann auch ein Herstellungsmangel sein, wollte das also nicht bewerten.

Ich wünsche dem TE, dass er entweder die Hardware ersetzt bekommt oder eben die Hardware ordentlich trocken wird und kein Defekt vorliegt, falls man ihm das anlastet.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Darf normalerweise nicht, wenn ich ein Schlauch mit einem Schlauchanschluss und Überwurfschraube festmache, kann ich daran reißen wie ich möchte, um den Schlauch da raus zu bekommen, muss ich schon mit Gewalt da dran gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Januar 2021)

Hm für mich sieht es aus als wäre der Schlauch nur auf den Anschluss geschoben und nicht mit einer Überwurfmutter fixiert oder täuscht das?

Sieht für mich ziemlich billig aus wie der Schlauch am Block montiert ist


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2021)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm für mich sieht es aus als wäre der Schlauch nur auf den Anschluss geschoben und nicht mit einer Überwurfmutter fixiert oder täuscht das?


Gibt es nur mit AIOs von Alphacool, da dort ganz normale Anschlüsse von einem custom Loop verbaut werden.
Andere AIOs haben die Anschlüsse auf Tüllen verschweißt oder verklebt.


----------



## funky (31. Januar 2021)

Schätze, da wird wohl was beim Verschweißen oder Verkleben fehlerhaft gewesen sein. Um so mehr ein Grund, dass man dem TE den Schaden ersetzt.


----------



## Thetiga (1. Februar 2021)

So heute beim Händler angerufen und auch schon eine Antwort von Deepcool direkt bekommen. Der Händler würde das ganze erstmal als normale RMA abwickeln, Deepcool würde mir notfalls die Komponenten tatsächlich ersetzen wollen nachdem Deepcool sie getestet hätte, dazu müsste ich das ganze zeug nach China schicken. Da hab ich ja ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl 2500 Euro Hardware nach China zu schicken.

Vielleicht würde ich vorher doch nochmal selbst testen.


Wie, wann und in welcher Reihenfolge würdet ihr jetzt mit dem Testen anfangen? Ich denke ich würde spätestens am Wochenende mal das Netzteil an meinen 12 Jahre alten PC anschließen. Sollte das mehrere Stunden gut gehen würde ich mal alles wieder Zusammenbauen und mal ohne Grafikkarte versuchen den PC einzuschalten, sollte das klappen mal mit Grafikkarte.

Das Netzteil war sowohl vom eigenen Gehäuse als auch von der Abtrennung des Case geschützt ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass da irgendwas passiert sein soll.

Die Komponenten liegen jetzt seit 2 Tagen nahe  der Heizung


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2021)

Sieht für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm aus. 

Ich bin fast sicher, das wenn du schnell genug den Stecker gezogen bekamst, die Hardware Problemlos weiter läuft.

Wie Iicarus sagt. Ich hantiere schon länger mit Wasser und habe schon das komplette Kühlwasser über mein Mainboard und cpu Sockel geschüttet.

Ich spüle dann mit destiliertem Wasser. Und trockne dann meist mit Pressluft erstmal das gröbste. Danach nen Moment lang in den Backofen. 1 Nacht liegen lassen

Und gut ist. 
Korrosion sollte, wenn dann alles ssuber u d trocken ist eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein. Destiliertes Wasser für ne lurze zeit korrodiert fast gar nicht! Da nur schlecht leitfähig


----------



## Belzebub13 (1. Februar 2021)

Hier gabs doch mal ein Video zur Reinigung bei sowas.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bu9YU4nkIeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie er schon sagt auf eigene Gefahrt, allerdings würde ich die Komponenten auch nicht ohne gründliche Reinigung weiter nutzen. Also nur trocknen lässt da trotzdem Rückstände übrig.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es das Zeug zu Deepccol zu schicken aber gut China ist natürlich ein guter Weg.


----------



## Thetiga (1. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Sieht für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm aus.
> 
> Ich bin fast sicher, das wenn du schnell genug den Stecker gezogen bekamst, die Hardware Problemlos weiter läuft.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch sagen, es sieht wirklich nicht nach viel aus was da ausgelaufen ist, und davon ist auch noch der allergrößte teil einfach auf die Trennplatte des Gehäuses oder auf Metallische Kühlkomponenten  gelaufen, und selbst das waren alles nur Tröpfchen.

Das ganze passierte im Laufenden betrieb daher konnte ich relativ schnell eingreifen noch bevor der Bildschirm schwarz wurde etc.

Aber ich habe natürlich auch keinerlei Expertise in diesem Bereich. Da mir jetzt ja schon mehrmals diese Reinigung der Komponenten nahegelegt wurde, werde ich mal nach Rücksprache mit Galaxus/Deepcool schauen ob ich selbst, mit keinerlei Erfahrung in diesem Bereich da irgendwas machen kann.


----------



## Thetiga (4. Februar 2021)

Hier mal ein Foto wie das Mainbord nach Tag 6 an der stelle aussieht wo das meiste Wasser gelandet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell warte ich noch auf Rückmeldung von meinem Händler, kommt alles recht schleppend voran


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2021)

Hä? Warum schaut man da 6 Tage beim Trocknen zu? Das hättest du auch einfach wegwischen können. Das Trocknen macht bei unerreichbaren Stellen schon Sinn aber hier hätte man mit jedem Taschentuch auch einfach abwischen können.

Naja, kannst du ja jetzt nochmal feucht abwischen und darfst dann nochmal warten.
Alternativ so lassen und sich an den Flecken freuen.


----------



## Thetiga (4. Februar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hä? Warum schaut man da 6 Tage beim Trocknen zu? Das hättest du auch einfach wegwischen können. Das Trocknen macht bei unerreichbaren Stellen schon Sinn aber hier hätte man mit jedem Taschentuch auch einfach abwischen können.
> 
> Naja, kannst du ja jetzt nochmal feucht abwischen und darfst dann nochmal warten.
> Alternativ so lassen und sich an den Flecken freuen.


Ich habe schon vorsichtig etwas abgewischt, allerdings wohl nicht gründlich genug. Auch hatte ich hier wieder angst mehr kaputt zu machen als wenn ich es so lassen würde. Das letzte was ich von meinem Händler gehört habe war, nichts anfassen, nichts austauschen und nichts testen solange das bei uns in Klärung ist.


----------



## Sverre (4. Februar 2021)

Gute Antwort vom Händler, es geht ja hier um Produkthaftung (nicht Selbstverschulden) mit Folgeschäden.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto wie das Mainbord nach Tag 6 an der stelle aussieht wo das meiste Wasser gelandet ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deshalb solltest du mit destilliertem Wasser reinigen.

Obwohl ich denke, dass der pc laufen wird, (Ich würde wohl einmal ein Versuch wagen xD... obwohl ichs hier keinem empfehlen würde!)
Sieht es trotzdem einfach nicht schön aus.

Deshalb 2 Ideen...
100% iger Alkohol verwenden zum reinigen. Der ist danach fast instant trocken.
(Gibt auch so platinen reiniger spray, ist aber auch fast nur purer alkohol)

Oder destilliertes Wasser. Da mschst du auch nicht viel falsch. Musst danach einfach erneut trocknen lassen.

Ich hätte da schon lange hand angelegt. Das Dramq mit Garantie und co würde ich erst auf mich nehmen, wenn etwas wirklich nicht mehr läuft.

Solange du nichtmal weist ob etwas defekt ist, wäre mir die warterei zu doof.


----------



## Thetiga (4. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Deshalb solltest du mit destilliertem Wasser reinigen.
> 
> Obwohl ich denke, dass der pc laufen wird, (Ich würde wohl einmal ein Versuch wagen xD... obwohl ichs hier keinem empfehlen würde!)
> Sieht es trotzdem einfach nicht schön aus.
> ...


Was ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso sollte ich mit destilliertem Wasser  Reste von (nicht mehr 100 Prozentig) destilliertes Wasser beseitigen?

Ich denke sollte mir der Händler das Test OK geben werde ich mir vorher sowas auf Amazon bestellen. Und dann mit diesem Pinsel über die verschmutzen stellen gehen. 






						KONTAKT LR, Leiterplattenreiniger, 400ml : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

KONTAKT LR, Leiterplattenreiniger, 400ml : Amazon.de: Baumarkt



					www.amazon.de
				





Übrigens auf der Grafikkarte habe ich keinerlei solcher Spuren gefunden. Daher glaube ich dass ich dort wirklich mehr schaden anrichten würde als umgekehrt.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso sollte ich mit destilliertem Wasser  Reste von (nicht mehr 100 Prozentig) destilliertes Wasser beseitigen?


Destilliertes Wasser hinterlässt keine Rückstände... ist ja reines Wasser was verdampft.

Das zeug was da noch in deinem Rechner rum gammelt ist kein destilliertes Wasser... niemand weis was in der AIO war.

Genau so Platinen reiniger meinte ich... reiner Alkoholm bewirkt aber genau das selbe .

Glaub mir ich kenne mich mit kleckern und anschliessendem reinigen besser aus, als mir lieb wäre xD


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Glaub mir ich kenne mich mit kleckern und anschliessendem reinigen besser aus, als mir lieb wäre xD


Kenne ich irgendwo her... 
Kann immer bei einer Wasserkühlung passieren das beim Arbeiten dran was tropft oder spritzt usw. Dann wird es weggewischt und trocken gelassen und gut ist. Zum Reinigen nehme ich oft auch Isopropanol, da es auch schnell trocknet. Dieser Leiterplattenreiniger ist aber auch sehr gut, habe ich auch schon genutzt, um WLP wegzuwischen.


----------



## Thetiga (5. Februar 2021)

So der Händler (Galaxus Deutschland) verweist wie zu erwarten war auf den Deepcool.(Selbst vor der normalen RAM scheinen man sich drücken zu wollen)  Deepcool will immer noch dass ich  das fast 20 Kilo Ungetüm mal eben nach Peking schicke, am besten noch mit meiner 2500 Euro Hardware. Vorher kann ich den ganzen Krempel natürlich noch selbst testen laut Deepcool.  Ich denke mal dass ich dieses Wochenende mal das Netzteil welches nun seit 1er Woche auf einer Lauwarmen Heizung verharrt, an meinem Uralt Rechner Teste. Ich glaub zwar nicht dass da auch nur ein Tropfen an die Bauteile gelangt ist aber sicher ist sicher. Für den Rest warte ich dann mal auf das erwähnte Platinenspray.

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## True Monkey (5. Februar 2021)

Starte das NT doch einfach mal durch brücken des 24er.

Das reicht im Normalfall um es auf einen kurzen zu testen bzw sagt genau soviel aus wie der Test mit deinem alten Sys was du unnötigerweise dabei schießen könntest


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2021)

Zum Überbrücken muss das Netzteil nicht eingebaut sein.








						PC Netzteil durch Überbrücken auf Defekte prüfen - Anleitung
					

In dieser Anleitung erfährst du, wie du ein PC Netzteil auf Defekte prüfen kannst. Zum Testen musst du das Netzteil nur überbrücken, also kurzschließen, ...



					www.netzteil-test.de
				




Einfach überbrücken, Schalter einschalten und dann den Stecker an der Steckdose einstecken.
Dann kannst du auch schnell reagieren sollte doch was sein. Ganz davon abgesehen das auch der Sicherungskasten abschalten kann.

Aber natürlich ohne Gewahr und auf eigenes Risiko!


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2021)

Ach so, du kannst dir aber auch solch ein Überbrückungsstecker kaufen.
Dann musst du selbst nichts überbrücken.





						Phobya ATX-Überbrückungsstecker - Schwarz Wasserkühlung Pumpen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Phobya ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz Wasserkühlung Pumpen - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Thetiga (7. Februar 2021)

Überbrückungstest überstanden. Spannungen auch überprüft. Scheint alles in Ordnung 

Kommende Woche kommt dann das Spray und neues Gehäuse + Kühler


Sollte ich ehr zurückhaltend mit dem Cleaning Zeugs umgehen oder volle Lotte drauf?


----------



## flx23 (7. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Sollte ich ehr zurückhaltend mit dem Cleaning Zeugs umgehen oder volle Lotte drauf?


Augenmaß ist eine Tugend...


----------



## Richu006 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich würde schauen dass das zeug nicht in die nähe vom cpu Sockel kommt... in diesen feinen löchern von den pins muss es ja nicht unbedingt hin. Auch wenns vermutlich nichts machen sollte.

Ansonsten kannste da schon recht draufhalten.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2021)

^^Wot 
Ich weiß zwar nicht was ihr benutzt aber das hier nehme ich seit Jahren und tränke wenn es sein muss Sockel 

Die geheime Zutat 

Viel hilft viel


----------



## marvin_ (8. Februar 2021)

Eventuell über ein Distributor abwickeln lassen? 





						Germany DEEPCOOL- Europe
					

Germany - DEEPCOOL is dedicated to provide the best Laptop Cooler,CPU coolers, Computer Chassis and PC Power Supply.



					www.deepcool.com


----------



## Thetiga (9. Februar 2021)

Wie lange sollte ich das mainboard nach der Reinigung in etwa nochmal trocknen lassen? Sollte ich das MB erstmal ohne CPU und Graka anschalten?


----------



## Richu006 (10. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Wie lange sollte ich das mainboard nach der Reinigung in etwa nochmal trocknen lassen? Sollte ich das MB erstmal ohne CPU und Graka anschalten?


Mit dem Platinen reiniger? Der ist quasi instant trocken... und theoretisch auch nicht leitend.
Bis du alles montiert hast ist der trocken.


----------



## Thetiga (11. Februar 2021)

Das Zeug hat  überall dort wo ich damit gereinigt habe eine leicht reflektierende Schicht hinterlassen. Ähnlich wie Fettflecken. Sah vorher irgendwie gesünder aus. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll, schön siehts mal nicht aus ^^ Vielleicht ist es ja bis morgen weg auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich glaube.


----------



## Feehler (12. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Das Zeug hat überall dort wo ich damit gereinigt habe eine leicht reflektierende Schicht hinterlassen. Ähnlich wie Fettflecken. Sah vorher irgendwie gesünder aus. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll, schön siehts mal nicht aus ^^ Vielleicht ist es ja bis morgen weg auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich glaube.



Solche Schichten hast du auch bei Wärmeleitpads , wenn z.B. Silikon austritt , das macht nichts , könntest aber auch mal ein Foto hochladen falls möglich , wird aber sicher schon so passen wie Richu006 bereits meinte


----------



## Thetiga (12. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> Solche Schichten hast du auch bei Wärmeleitpads , wenn z.B. Silikon austritt , das macht nichts , könntest aber auch mal ein Foto hochladen falls möglich , wird aber sicher schon so passen wie Richu006 bereits meinte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen schwer einzufangen, in echt etwas deutlicher zu sehen


----------



## Feehler (12. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Bisschen schwer einzufangen, in echt etwas deutlicher zu sehen



Du meinst das zwischen den 2 Slots ? Das wird kaum was ausmachen ...


----------



## True Monkey (12. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Das Zeug hat  überall dort wo ich damit gereinigt habe eine leicht reflektierende Schicht hinterlassen.



Das ist der Schutzfilm gegen Feuchigkeit bzw dient dagegen zu schützen falls du ein Combi mittel hast
Das ganze gibt es auch einzeln um es gezielter einsetzten zu können

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001C5APVG...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001C58Z0Y...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Richu006 (12. Februar 2021)

Das wird nix machen... vermutlich eine schutzschicht. Nur optisch nicht so schön. 

Entweder du sprayst noch den rest damit ein. Oder du nimmst ein trockenes tuch und versuchst es an den Sichtbaren stellen weg zu zu wischen. 

Funktionstechnisch vermutlich kein Problem


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Februar 2021)

Also der 8auer packt seine MoBos in die Spülmaschine ohne Reiniger und ohne Batterie ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bu9YU4nkIeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thetiga (12. Februar 2021)

Gute Nachrichten. Bis jetzt läuft er. Hab ihn jetzt 2 Stunden im Betrieb, Benchmarks laufen lassen, keine Abstürze, keine  Artefakte oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Alle Festplatten wurden erkannt, alle RAM Riegel Laufen alle LEDs Blinken wie sie sollen. Alles wie gewohnt.  Hoffe mal dass das so bleibt.
Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## Richu006 (12. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten. Bis jetzt läuft er. Hab ihn jetzt 2 Stunden im Betrieb, Benchmarks laufen lassen, keine Abstürze, keine  Artefakte oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. Alles Festplatten wurden erkannt, alle RAM Riegel Laufen alle LEDs Blinken wie sie sollen. Alles wie gewohnt.  Hoffe mal dass das so bleibt.
> Danke an alle für die Hilfe


Alles andere hätte mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert xD^^
Gut wenns nun wieder läuft


----------



## Thetiga (12. Februar 2021)

Okay hab jetzt die erste seltsame Sache festgestellt. Sobald ich ein Game öffne habe ich ein Spulenfiepen. Wenn ich es auch nur eine Sekunde minimiere ist es instand weg.  Von wo es genau herkommt kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute mal Grafikkarte. Kann auch sein dass ich das schon vorher hatte und es mir erst jetzt auffällt wo ich so Penibel auf alles achte. Ganz unbekannt ist mir das Geräusch glaub ich nicht, nur nicht so langanhaltend wie jetzt. 

Bei meiner Karte sind schon seit Auslieferung die Molex Verbindungen nicht besonders gut, dieses mal hab ich die Karte kaum eingebaut bekommen, könnte dass damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Februar 2021)

Wäre jetzt wohl sinnvoll auf Luftkühlung umzubauen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Okay hab jetzt die erste seltsame Sache festgestellt. Sobald ich ein Game öffne habe ich ein Spulenfiepen. Wenn ich es auch nur eine Sekunde minimiere ist es instand weg.  Von wo es genau herkommt kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute mal Grafikkarte. Kann auch sein dass ich das schon vorher hatte und es mir erst jetzt auffällt wo ich so Penibel auf alles achte. Ganz unbekannt ist mir das Geräusch glaub ich nicht, nur nicht so langanhaltend wie jetzt.
> 
> Bei meiner Karte sind schon seit Auslieferung die Molex Verbindungen nicht besonders gut, dieses mal hab ich die Karte kaum eingebaut bekommen, könnte dass damit zusammenhängen?


das spulenfiepen wird schon immer da gewesen sein, du achtest jetzt nur extrem auf alles.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Okay hab jetzt die erste seltsame Sache festgestellt. Sobald ich ein Game öffne habe ich ein Spulenfiepen. Wenn ich es auch nur eine Sekunde minimiere ist es instand weg.  Von wo es genau herkommt kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute mal Grafikkarte. Kann auch sein dass ich das schon vorher hatte und es mir erst jetzt auffällt wo ich so Penibel auf alles achte. Ganz unbekannt ist mir das Geräusch glaub ich nicht, nur nicht so langanhaltend wie jetzt.
> 
> Bei meiner Karte sind schon seit Auslieferung die Molex Verbindungen nicht besonders gut, dieses mal hab ich die Karte kaum eingebaut bekommen, könnte dass damit zusammenhängen?


Was hast du jetzt für nen cpu kühler?

Evtl hat vorher die pumpe das Fiepen etwas übertönt. Und nun ist deine Kühlung leiser? Da fällt es mehr auf


----------



## Thetiga (13. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt für nen cpu kühler?
> 
> Evtl hat vorher die pumpe das Fiepen etwas übertönt. Und nun ist deine Kühlung leiser? Da fällt es mehr auf



Gerade das Gegenteil, die Pumpe der iCUE H150i ELITE CAPELLIX ist zu meinem erstaunen deutlich lauter als die von Deepcool. Vor allem im ideal. Wäre das ein und ausbauen nicht so nervig hätte ich sie fast schon zurückgeschickt. Aber kann durchaus sein dass die Lüfter jetzt etwas leiser sind in Spielen und es mir deshalb mehr auffällt.


Kann es auch an der neuen Kühlung liegen dass die Karte jetzt mehr Spulenfiepen hat als vorher? Denn das ist ja die einzig wirklich neue Komponente neben dem Case, Wobei im alten Case war die Karte ja Quer montiert. Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund. 
Klingt jedenfalls sehr unschön und macht mir irgendwie angst


----------



## Downsampler (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Pumpe zu hören ist, hast du wahrscheinlich Luftblasen drin. Normalerweise hört man die AIO Pumpen garnicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse.

Wobei Corsair kein Garant für gute Kühlungen mehr ist. Da tauschst du einen China Billigschrott gegen einen anderen ein.


----------



## Thetiga (15. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe zu hören ist, hast du wahrscheinlich Luftblasen drin. Normalerweise hört man die AIO Pumpen garnicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse.
> 
> Wobei Corsair kein Garant für gute Kühlungen mehr ist. Da tauschst du einen China Billigschrott gegen einen anderen ein.


hab viele im Netz gefunden die mit der H150i ähnliche Probleme haben. Die pumpe läuft schon im Silent Mode deutlich über 2000 rpm. Ich geb Wasserkühlungen jetzt noch eine Chance. Die scheiß teuere NZXT Kraken Z73  für fast 300 Euro. Wenn die jetzt auch rumzickt hau ich mir tatsächlich  so nen potthässlichen Noctua Klotz in mein schönes  Tempered Glas Gehäuse 😭


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> hab viele im Netz gefunden die mit der H150i ähnliche Probleme haben. Die pumpe läuft schon im Silent Mode deutlich über 2000 rpm. Ich geb Wasserkühlungen jetzt noch eine Chance. Die scheiß teuere NZXT Kraken Z73  für fast 300 Euro. Wenn die jetzt auch rumzickt hau ich mir tatsächlich  so nen potthässlichen Noctua Klotz in mein schönes  Tempered Glas Gehäuse 😭



300 Euro für ne AiO ? oO 

Dafür kannst dir ja schon fast selbst eine CPU Only Custom selbst bauen und bist bei weitem besser bedient.

Außerdem könntest du ja Stück für Stück weiter ausbauen 

Also das wäre MIR echt zu viel Geld, dann lieber Luftkühler oder selbst was bauen

Aber wie gesagt nur ein Tipp


----------



## Thetiga (15. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> 300 Euro für ne AiO ? oO
> 
> Dafür kannst dir ja schon fast selbst eine CPU Only Custom selbst bauen und bist bei weitem besser bedient.
> 
> ...


Von Custom Wasserkühlung hatte ich eigentlich immer Die Finger gelassen, zu viel Angst vor nem Wasserschaden


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Von Custom Wasserkühlung hatte ich eigentlich immer Die Finger gelassen, zu viel Angst vor nem Wasserschaden



Na das hast du ja jetzt hinter dir, haha 

Ein Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Noctua NH-D15 kosten iwo im Bereich von 100 Euro ca ? müsste ich jetzt nachschauen

und die AiO kühlt kaum besser (wenn überhaupt) , sieht aber nach Geschmack natürlich aufgeräumter auf, kann ich schon verstehen   

Aber 300 Euro für ne AiO ist halt echt mal ne Ansage , für die Hälfte fände ich es im 360er Bereich ok

Vor allem weisst du ja nicht mal ob die dann wirklich leise ist , das ist halt so ein Ding mit den Teilen


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> Dafür kannst dir ja schon fast selbst eine CPU Only Custom selbst bauen und bist bei weitem besser bedient.


Wieso fast? Gut, bei dem Budget wird es nicht die größte RGB-Kirmes werden, aber ab 250€ bekommt man was zusammen.


Thetiga schrieb:


> Von Custom Wasserkühlung hatte ich eigentlich immer Die Finger gelassen, zu viel Angst vor nem Wasserschaden


Da passiert nichts, wenn du sauber arbeitest. Kommt eben auf dich an. Abseits der Komponentenwahl -und eigentlich auch da nicht, sofern man nichts vergisst- kann man nicht wirklich was falsch machen.


----------



## Feehler (15. Februar 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wieso fast? Gut, bei dem Budget wird es nicht die größte RGB-Kirmes werden, aber ab 250€ bekommt man was zusammen.
> 
> Da passiert nichts, wenn du sauber arbeitest. Kommt eben auf dich an. Abseits der Komponentenwahl -und eigentlich auch da nicht, sofern man nichts vergisst- kann man nicht wirklich was falsch machen.



Weil ich davon ausging , dass er nun mal auf die Optik steht (wie du ja auch erkannt hast), da wird es mit 250 - 300 Euro schon etwas eng , mit Abstrichen aber durchaus machbar , da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu    

Und Qualitativ ein ganz anderes Level


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2021)

Nen Ek Velocity sollte man da rein gepresst bekommen, Optik erledigt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2021)

Custom mit Schlauch ist ehe sicherer, schöner und besser als AIO.
AIO hast immer noch das Problem, dass Anschlüsse fest dran sind und mal gerne abreißen. Dann kommt noch der ALU Radiator dazu. Mit Schlauch selbst aufgebaut kannst dran herumreißen wie du möchtest, vorher reist du den Schlauch auseinander bevor du den Anschluss weg gerissen bekommst und eingebaut hast du dann alles, was du selbst dazu ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Downsampler (15. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> hab viele im Netz gefunden die mit der H150i ähnliche Probleme haben. Die pumpe läuft schon im Silent Mode deutlich über 2000 rpm. Ich geb Wasserkühlungen jetzt noch eine Chance. Die scheiß teuere NZXT Kraken Z73  für fast 300 Euro. Wenn die jetzt auch rumzickt hau ich mir tatsächlich  so nen potthässlichen Noctua Klotz in mein schönes  Tempered Glas Gehäuse 😭


Habe im Moment ein ähnliches Problem mit der Corsair H50. Nach über 10 Jahren ist der Kühlflüssigkeitsstand ziemlich abgesunken. Hab mir als Ersatz eine alphacool Eisbär bestellt. Die kann man wenigstens nachfüllen, wenn es dann mal sein muß. Gute AIO von Asetek sind auch in den letzten Wochen und Monaten dermaßen Teuer geworden, man glaubt es kaum. Da kommt die Eisbär echt günstig und die hat sogar normale Wakü Teile verbaut, nur Kupfer im Kreislauf, d.h. man kann die sogar mit destilliertem Wasser nachfüllen. Für 300 bekommt man ja schon komplett Custom mit dickem 360er oder 420er Radiator.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2021)

Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet immer mit der Zeit.

Die ALC AIO hat hier in der Tat ein Vorteil, weil sie aus Teilen aus dem custom Bereich aufgebaut ist und auch jederzeit nach befüllt oder gar umgebaut werden kann. Zudem sind die Radiatoren nicht aus ALU.

Wer es dann noch besser hinbekommen möchte, der kauft sich ein Temperatursensor + Quadro Steuerung und lässt sich die Wassertemperatur ausgeben und auch nach dieser regeln.


----------



## Thetiga (15. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyXZHgRx6-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So hört sich übrigens zurzeit die AiO an



Und so die Grafikkarte bei rund 60-100 FPS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZGIacpsZIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Belzebub13 (15. Februar 2021)

Ja das ist halt Spulenfiepen ... ist aber jetzt nicht so extrem auch deine Pumpe finde ich nun nicht zuu laut.
Kannst sie ja noch eventuell etwas runterregeln ?

Hier so hört sich das bei mir an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8ZnzJtds6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> Von Custom Wasserkühlung hatte ich eigentlich immer Die Finger gelassen, zu viel Angst vor nem Wasserschaden


Hättest du nen Custom Loop mit erst mal mit reinem destillierten Wasser betrieben. Hättest du beim Auslaufen (wie bei deiner AIO) nicht so beschissene Rückstände gehabt xD

Abgesehen davon kannst du da dann die Schlauchlängen und wege selbst bestimmen (oder sogar mit Hardtubes machen) dann wäre auch nicht so viel Last auf den schläuchen.

Und ganz nebenbei gibst für die ganz ängstlichen noch sogenannte "Leak tester" wo du erstmal Druck aufs system gibst zum schauen ob alles Dicht ist, bevor das erste mal ünerhaupt eine Flüssigkeit ins System kommt.

Nur um einige Gründe Pro Custom loop zu nennen.

Einziger Nachteil. Du brauchst nen Platz für pumpe und AGB im Gehäuse. Und es ist evtl. Etwas teurer.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2021)

Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können... 
Wie in meinem Fall... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick-Klick => Wasserkühlung: Pleiten Pech und Pannen

Nun habe ich ein Grund auf ein neuen I9 10850K aufzurüsten zu können... 

Mein 9900K hat es dabei wohl auch mit erwischt und bei der Grafikkarte ist es noch fraglich, ob sie auch einen mit abgekommen hat.


----------



## Feehler (16. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können...
> Wie in meinem Fall...
> 
> 
> ...



Oha das sieht echt mies aus , da kann sich der TE noch glücklich fühlen  eventuell hast du ja Glück und das Riserkabel hat sich als Retter für die GraKa erwiesen , auch wenn das echt nicht gut ausschaut , ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## flx23 (16. Februar 2021)

Wieder ein Grund mehr warum ich bei Luft bleiben werde 👍
Die paar Grad weniger sind mir der Aufwand und der mögliche Ärger einfach nicht wert. 

@IICARUS : ich drücke die Daumen das es glimpflich ausgeht!


----------



## Downsampler (16. Februar 2021)

Liegt zum Teil aber auch an den neuen CPU´s. Die werden einfach heißer als früher und belasten die AIO mehr.

Die Geräusche können auch von USB Geräten herrühren. Tastaturen, Mäuse, Druckerkabel, usw. können manchmal dem PC derbe Geräusche entlocken.

Das Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte kann auch mit der Zeit nachlassen oder ganz verschwinden. Bei neuer und teurer Hardware ist das natürlich ärgerlich.

Wenn es zu laut ist, kann man da noch mit Schalldämmung entgegenwirken.

Die Eisbär Kühlung habe ich vorhin eingebaut und es ist wieder super Leise. Von der Pumpe ist kein Ton zu hören und die Temperaturen sind 1A. Vorher 50 Grad und mehr auf dem Desktop mit 2 lärmenden Lüftern bei 1200 RPM, jetzt stur 34 bis 45 Grad und leise Lüfter mit ca. 920 RPM. Es ist ein sehr gutes Upgrade von der H50 auf die Eisbär mit 280er Radiator. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> Oha das sieht echt mies aus , da kann sich der TE noch glücklich fühlen  eventuell hast du ja Glück und das Riserkabel hat sich als Retter für die GraKa erwiesen , auch wenn das echt nicht gut ausschaut , ich drück dir die Daumen


Leider nein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





flx23 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Grund mehr warum ich bei Luft bleiben werde 👍
> Die paar Grad weniger sind mir der Aufwand und der mögliche Ärger einfach nicht wert.


Ist für mich kein Grund, weil ich selbst daran schuld bin.


----------



## Thetiga (17. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hätte auch schlimmer kommen können...
> Wie in meinem Fall...
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du *********************, autsch. Mein Beileid.

da hab ich wohl irgendwie mehr Glück im Unglück. Vor 2 Monaten noch das mainbord mit falscher Verkabelung gekillt und alles hat überlebt, und jetzt nen  Wasserschaden ohne nennenswerte Probleme überstanden. Dann auch noch nen Wildschaden mit dem Auto gehabt und nicht einmal nen Kratzer in den  Lack bekommen. Echt verrückt.

(Meint ihr ich bin mit den Komponenten  jetzt übern Berg oder könnte da noch was passieren?)

Übrigens der Kraken ist jetzt verbaut. Die Lüfter drehen zwar etwas öfters mal an als bei der Corsair, und die Temperaturen sind fast 20% höher, dafür hab ich wenigstens nicht das gefühl nen überlasteten Kaffeevollautomat neben mir stehen zu haben.

sind Temperatur Peaks von 60 grad plus die ersten paar Minuten  nach Systemstart (Silent Mode) eigentlich noch normal für nen 5800x und ne 360er AiO? Danach pendelt es sich so zwischen 35-40 ein. (Die Corsair schaffte sogar unter 30 )

Übrigens scheint auch das spulenflipen etwas nachgelassen zu haben mit der neuen AiO, nach meinem ersten subjektiven Eindruck,  wenn auch noch wahrnehmbar, mag mal einer die Technik verstehen 🤔


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2021)

solltest lotto spielen.


----------



## flx23 (17. Februar 2021)

Thetiga schrieb:


> sind Temperatur Peaks von 60 grad plus die ersten paar Minuten nach Systemstart (Silent Mode) eigentlich noch normal für nen 5800x und ne 360er AiO? Danach pendelt es sich so zwischen 35-40 ein. (Die Corsair schaffte sogar unter 30 )








						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Gehört zu Standardlektüre




Thetiga schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen zwar etwas öfters mal an als bei der Corsai


Auch das kann man einstellen


----------



## Richu006 (18. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Leider nein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du kacke...

Mir hats ja beim neuen Rechner auch bisschen was gegrillt. Aber ganz ohne ausgelaufenes Wasser.

Bei mir ist der RGB/Lüfter Controller von meinem in Win Gehäuse durch gebrannt. 

Gestunken und geraucht hats wie Sau  aber alles in allem halb so wild.

Am Ende hat es mir 1 Lüfter, den Controller selbst und 1 Lüfterausgang am aquaero zerstört. Würde sagen gegenüber bei dir kann ich mich noch echt glücklich schätzen!


----------



## Shinna (18. Februar 2021)

Feehler schrieb:


> in Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Noctua NH-D15 kosten iwo im Bereich von 100 Euro ca ? müsste ich jetzt nachschauen
> 
> und die AiO kühlt kaum besser (wenn überhaupt) ,


Ne Liquid Freezer II 280 ist bei normalisierten 35db ca. 7°C besser als die beiden besagten Air Cooler. Bei gleicher Lautstärke ist das schon etwas besser. 

Die auf Asetek basierenden AIOs sind dagegen wirklich nur ein paar Grad C besser. Was daran liegt, dass deren Radiator deutlich dünner ist. 2,7cm vs. 3,8cm(LF II).


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ach du kacke...


Ja diesmal habe ich es richtig verhauen. Falls du mein Beitrag per Link gelesen hast bin ich selbst daran schuld. Ist mir in den 4 Jahren seit ich mit custom WaKü zu tun habe noch nie so schlimm passiert.


----------

